# Garage sale find



## pjohnson (Mar 26, 2015)

Just picked this up for $50. Ended up being too tall for me to ride comfortably. Could someone appraise this for me please?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 26, 2015)

No idea what the bike is worth, but I'd like to buy the racks for my '84 Voyageur SP if you don't mind selling the bike without the racks.


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2015)

I have seen that model go around $200 in my area.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 26, 2015)

The racks are what makes this bike worth the money.
   As shown I'd put it at 3-400 as a good rider.
 It was sold as a Touring bike but Lacks the Canti Brakes.
 If it was a Canti brake bike it would easily fetch 5-700


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you want to sell the racks to Eric, i might be interested in the carcass


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 27, 2015)

I sold one very similar for $ 235 .Mine was not as nice and did not have the racks . Those racks are very nice !


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 27, 2015)

Got 11.8 up for sale for $400 obo http://www.ebay.com/itm/111627284427?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 Does anyone know the difference between the SP and 11.8?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 27, 2015)

Yours is not all original, the seat was changed and appears the pedals were to


----------



## thebikeman (Mar 27, 2015)

I am sure it is worth 50.00 the way it sits. Great info. 
I have the same bike. Same seat. My seat material is starting to separate. Great ride congrats


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 27, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> Got 11.8 up for sale for $400 obo http://www.ebay.com/itm/111627284427?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 Does anyone know the difference between the SP and 11.8?




  The SP was the Touring version with the triple crank set and racks.
  The 11.8 is the racing version , lighter weight at 11.8 KG.
   next closest bike was the Super Letour 12.2 at 12.2 KG


----------



## pjohnson (Mar 29, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> If you want to sell the racks to Eric, i might be interested in the carcass




well it would be good to help 2 people instead of just selling it to one person. Shoot me an offer, plus it would be good if you could give me an idea on how much it costs to ship these suckers


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 29, 2015)

pjohnson said:


> well it would be good to help 2 people instead of just selling it to one person. Shoot me an offer, plus it would be good if you could give me an idea on how much it costs to ship these suckers




Sent you an email through the forum...


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 29, 2015)

I sent you an offer by the same method Schwinn499 used.


----------



## pjohnson (Mar 30, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Sent you an email through the forum...




I got Erics email but not yours Schwinn499


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 30, 2015)

pjohnson said:


> I got Erics email but not yours Schwinn499




huh?..odd...

Email me ...


----------

